# Co-surgeon documentation



## *3boys (Oct 1, 2012)

I've worked under the premise that co-surgeons each need to dictate an operative report for their portion of the surgery. I would like to find documentation that supports this. I've checked out many and can't seem to find documentation requirements, only appropraite billing submissions. Any ideas? OR Am I incorrect with my thinking?
I guess if the provider is getting 62.5% of the fee they should dictate what portion they participated in the service vs 13-20% reimbursement for assist. Thanks in advance!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 4, 2012)

*BOTH surgeons must document*

In a case of co-surgeons - each performing a unique part of the total procedure, *each *surgeon should document his/her work, listing the other surgeon as a co-surgeon. 

Both surgeons will use the exact same CPT code(s) with -62 modifier.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## *3boys (Oct 5, 2012)

*Co Surgeon*

Tessa, Thank you for your response. This is what I've always worked with. However, do you know any place this is actually documented?


----------

